# Fatal Flasher



## mach1wade (Mar 1, 2008)

ordered mine on tuesday came in the mail this morning just got done putting them on the deeks going to give them a try tomorrow morning let you know what i think


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

recycled idea.

google: flapperz (i still use them on occassion for my goose floaters)

and flappers is a michigan company on the west side somewhere.


----------



## Walleyealx (Feb 11, 2006)

Branta said:


> recycled idea.
> 
> google: flapperz (i still use them on occassion for my goose floaters)
> 
> and flappers is a michigan company on the west side somewhere.


Interesting.

Flapperz?! How dare you compare them to FATAL FLASHERS!!!!! :lol:

The design looks quite a bit different, but the idea is the same.

It will be interested to see what happens this weekend!!


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep, flapperz are what I have. Had the owner give me some... years ago. He had another style, but I didn't see them on the web page.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

if you mean like the movie "spinal tap" different; "_Ours is bet-tah. All other amps go to 10. OURS goes to 11_" kinda different... I guess you're right! 

flapperz don't have the fancy collar on them.

BTW: I liked them on my diver rig too for a little motion out there in the oil slick. again, back in the day before floating spinners, extendo pole spinners...


still got them on some old carry lite and herters 'bills and goose on some G&H floaters.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Branta said:


> if you mean like the movie "spinal tap" different; "_Ours is bet-tah. All other amps go to 10. OURS goes to 11_" kinda different... I guess you're right!


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: He may be too young for that one Branta!


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

mine showed up yesterday. they look nice. if your decoys have large heads and skinny necks it may be a problem tho. i am going to end up putting a dab of hot glue here and there to dial them in, but i think they'll be good.


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

bender said:


> mine showed up yesterday. they look nice. if your decoys have large heads and skinny necks it may be a problem tho. i am going to end up putting a dab of hot glue here and there to dial them in, but i think they'll be good.


Haven't got mine yet but when I talked to the guy on the phone, he said put them on slowly and the plastic will shrink back around the neck better for some reason but you might just have egg head dekes.

-G


----------



## downeaster (Oct 2, 2006)

Made my own yesterday. Made them out of a thin white shower curtain, painted the outside with some grey primer. Only made two to give them a try. After I put them on I used a dab of glue near the head. looks pretty good if the wind is blowing. I will try them in the morning.


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

Got mine yesterday in the mail. Put the first one on an it looked great. I agree, thick head and thin neck, you will need glue. I put them on my decoy's that have thick necks, and it is very snug and will not need glue. I have to say, for 19.99 which included shipping, it is worth a try. I will be using them in the morning.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

Mr. Marley said:


> I agree, thick head and thin neck, you will need glue. I put them on my decoy's that have thick necks, and it is very snug and will not need glue.


yeah, they worked nicely on my hot buy mallards that essentially have no neck. i have some old hand-me-down carrylites that they are perfect for tho.. and as you can imagine those dekes' paint are beat up, so these will be perfect for them.

they're saying 8mph winds saturday over here, so we'll see what they do. 22+mph sunday tho, so i think they'll stay in the bag and the air lucky will come out.


----------



## GK4 (Oct 8, 2007)

Tried them this morning with no luck. could be that there seemed to be 0 ducks around and those that were out, were a mile high and weren't interested in anyone's spreads, hope you guys have better luck than i had.


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

I guess the verdict is still out. You kinda need those ducky thing's first


----------



## mach1wade (Mar 1, 2008)

ok i was on the island this morning had these things on my decoys could not get a bird to come near fought with keeping them from flipping over to all white and staying there that spooked the birds finnaly took them off at 10:00am and low and behold had three different birds work in as singles got each one. i dont think i will put them back on untill i see if i could find some really thin spring wire to glue on them


----------



## stormwigeon (Oct 11, 2007)

mach1wade said:


> ok i was on the island this morning had these things on my decoys could not get a bird to come near fought with keeping them from flipping over to all white and staying there that spooked the birds finnaly took them off at 10:00am and low and behold had three different birds work in as singles got each one. i dont think i will put them back on untill i see if i could find some really thin spring wire to glue on them


say it isnt so? all these people that rushed out to buy the latest greatest gizmo are going to be disappointed?


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

stormwigeon said:


> say it isnt so? all these people that rushed out to buy the latest greatest gizmo are going to be disappointed?


Must not be the new in thing. But the guys making money!:evilsmile


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Fall Flight Punisher said:


> Must not be the new in thing. But the guys making money!:evilsmile


KINDA LIKE THE FLIM FLAM MAN:lol:
when i looked at the film i thought he was making DUCK DECOYS into BUTTERFLYS:lol::lol:


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Suckers. :lol:


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tried mine tonight. The wind flips the sides over and behind the head at times. I put hot glue in the middle of the back on both sides. Will be out in the morning. I only tried two. Saw only a dozen ducks--Man it is slow, hopefully the next front will bring some birds here. Anybody want to buy a half dozen.:lol:


----------



## Walleyealx (Feb 11, 2006)

still havent gotten mine, said that they would be here before the weekend.

i WAS kinda sad that they hadnt showed up.... now I'm not so sad!


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

ok, here's my review.

like any wind product, they won't work great all the time. i also think everyone's results will depend heavily on the decoys they're put on.

some notes:

*- * i tried gluing the fronts down to make them look more rounded at the breast; this made the wings want to flip up and stay there. 
*+* i waded out and pulled the glue apart and they worked alot better.

*-* some of my dekes outfitted with them have sloping backs; sloping down, towards the front. this also made it easier for them to flip over.
*+* they worked pretty well on my hot buy mallards that have a flatter back, as well as a couple other brands.

- if you get water on them, they stick to the decoy and don't flap, or stick to themselves if they flip over at all.
*+* if i placed the deke by hand (instead of tossing it) and it didn't rain, they actually work nicely

*+* in a light wind with the decoy facing into the wind they work just like the website shows. on my hot buy mallards the wings actually overlapped each other at the tips, and looked good.

+ they made my old beat up dekes look great from above, especially the hens

*-* they crease when in a decoy bag. probably an obvious statement, but i'll throw it out there. :lol:

*+* i ordered 12 and he sent me 24 (6 and 6, also a 12 pack of hens)... so if anyone wants to try a suzie or two i'll mail them to you.



so... for <$20, it's a decent tool with the right conditions/mating equipment. 

i'll add more if i think of anything.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

they made my old beat up dekes look great from above, especially the hens
:lol::lol:how do you know did you fly over them like a duck:lol::lol:


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, how'd the Flashers work in the 30mph gale? 

I'll leave you guys with one thought~ how many birds have we shot BEFORE the Flashers?

*DUBIOUS!*


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

The fatal flashers in the high winds 20-22mph this morning, worked fairly good. In the high wind both wings flap like a duck setting its wings after it lands. They move the decoys real good. I agree with getting em wet. They didnt work that great. I often wondered about the reflection when they flip up. All in all. I think they helped the spread look better. I would use em again.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

cheeseandquackers said:


> The fatal flashers in the high winds 20-22mph this morning, worked fairly good. In the high wind both wings flap like a duck setting its wings after it lands. They move the decoys real good. I agree with getting em wet. They didnt work that great. I often wondered about the reflection when they flip up. All in all. I think they helped the spread look better. I would use em again.


Again though, did you kill more ducks using this new and fantastic device? If so, I will have to add it in with my 4 mojo's, jerk strings, and mallard machine.


----------

